
Data Driven Product Design - Elof
http://slides.com/jandwiches/deck#/
======
ThatMightBePaul
I dig the One Metric That Matters (OMTM) concept. I've worked on projects with
30 metrics, and figuring out whether things are "going well" quickly turns
into a debate.

Tangential: I wish these online slideshare allowed slide comments or inline
annotations. Dying to know what the Brahe + Kepler page was about :)

